

Microsoft says Windows for the Internet of Things will be free - gregpilling
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2014/04/02/microsoft-says-windows-internet-things-will-free-starting-phones-tablets-less-9/#comments

======
coreymgilmore
I see a few problems for windows in the IoT realm: 1) Its to heavy. Even the
embedded versions need a decent CPU and memory to chug along. Try running
Windows on the RPi hardware. 2) Its to heavy. ARM is powering/going to power
the IoT since it is so good for lightweight systems and low power usage. Yes,
there is Intel Atom, but that series of chips barely makes a dent in the world
of connected things. 3) Linux already powers this entire market and
development for Linux is cheaper (no Visual Studio licenses) and easier (huge
open-source and developer network). 4) Its Windows. Great for businesses, not
so good for small, tiny, low power devices.

------
SEJeff
Far too late. Linux has been free and infinitely more customizable for the
"internet of things" since forever

